# New Bigfoots!



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

Word has it from another forum that they are coming out with new styles in March/April of next year. Also duck decoys. Wanting to know if anyone else has heard anything.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm not sure about the new styles of big foot goose decoys but I did read somewhere else that they were coming up with Big Foot duck decoys. Avery is nervously waiting to see what comes out next fall.. as of i heard? :-?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

> I'm not sure about the new styles of big foot goose decoys but I did read somewhere else that they were coming up with Big Foot duck decoys. Avery is nervously waiting to see what comes out next fall.. as of i heard?


Avery is going about marketing and selling its products for fall delivery. Retail stores need to place orders now or soon. If Clinton is trotting out a new product for fall, it seems that retail stores would have had samples in hand and decided to stock the product or not come fall.

The market place, based on price and product drive Mfg companies in regards to what they offer. We have seen that people are buying what they perceive to be the best bang for the buck. Otherwise every hunter out there would own Dave Smith Canada decoys and 4 Curl mallards. No Clinton, or Avery or Hardcore etc. So I doubt very much Avery is quaking in its boots over what Clinton is going to do or not do!

In regards to new products or changes I would love to see them as soon as possible.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bigfoot does infact have some new stuff coming out and if it lives up to Bigfoot's past they will be crowd pleasers. I have seen pictures of their new specks and they look good.

I know if I had the $$$ I would have a spread full of Dave Smith's new greaters that are coming out. They are going to be sweet!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Big Foot is coming out with a new line of duck and goose decoys. I hunted with a guy that will be contracted with them......Also some of the avery boys that I know are nervously waiting.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ive talked to some guys and trust me this years new products will be kick ***!!! 
You can never go wrong with Clintons decoy satisfaction!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

From another website



> OK here's the skinny. Bigfoot will be coming out with flocked heads. These should be available by about March and you will be able to get them for your older bigfoots or buy new dekes with the flocked heads. They will be coming out with a line of calls that Barney is working on. They will be producing floating duck decoys. Last but not least they are coming out with the Bigfoot "Bull" packs. These are going to be a new decoy body and are AWESOME. there will be two head positions in it. There will be an upright and a more relaxed head. Different from the upright and relaxed positions now. As more develops I will keep posting. I am hoping to have these in about april or may. DMB will be running a great special on these when they become available. Thanks Dan


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Who or what is DMB?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

His link is on the fuge under the goose hunting forum in the New BF post. I think its on the first page.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Got it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm more interested in them changing the body/paint scheme then flocked heads.. who cares you can flock the heads as it is but they still dont look as good as averys.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

Bigfoots are going to all have flocked heads, and also a motion system. There is a new cackler in the works that will all be on motion bases. They are also coming out with fullbody mallards which will have 4 different bodies all on motion bases and then there is a floating duck decoy that is coming out.


----------



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

Hoggr said:


> Bigfoots are going to all have flocked heads, and also a motion system. There is a new cackler in the works that will all be on motion bases. They are also coming out with fullbody mallards which will have 4 different bodies all on motion bases and then there is a floating duck decoy that is coming out.


I LIKE IT :lol: :lol: !


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice to hear about the duck and the new geese decoys, anyone heard of possible prices on them? I'm assuming they will be comparable to the Averys.....


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I did read on another forum (not sure which anymore) that their Ducks will be made overseeas...............lets hope for "Clinton" quality at China prices............


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

quote from wooduck26



> I did read on another forum (not sure which anymore) that their Ducks will be made overseeas...............lets hope for "Clinton" quality at China prices............


I hope not :******: I was really elated to hear that another source of American made duck decoys was going to become available. This revelation just ruined my day.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

doesnt matter to me how good they look im stickin with my pretty little averys and i love em they are just beautiful


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm with honker on this one. I think GHG dekes just look like the real thing. I don't ming if they need a little more care. They sure get the job done.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Averys are pretty, but look at them the wrong way and the break in half. I am anxious for these new bigfoots because bigfoot to me means durability.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I have just recently purchased some final approach full bodies and I think they are superior to the greenhead gear ones. They are much better designed.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't like the goofy heads though, original. There is also a big line between the light color and dark color and natural geese don't have that.
GOOSEBUSTER IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I like the Final Approach full bodies because they are alot darker than the Avery ones and I think they look more like resident geese.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Have you seen my avery's dude they are really dark


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

Original, you must be crazy...I have the FFD Elite GHG's and they are dark! they are even darker then the final approaches. the fully flocked body makes alot of difference in darkness.I also have some of the final approach decoys because i got them really CHEAP at gander mountain. only paid $4.50 each for 12 of them!!! plus I'm not really fond of the foot bases on the final approach geese...Sorry but I have to go with GHG all the way!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

$4.50 each for 12, thats $56. Discount or you have a buddy work there..


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

DB808 I also think the FFD Elites look great and was thinking of picking some up. How do they hold up durability wise, I have 2 doz Hardcores and I get pretty fed up with taking care of my fine field china. They look good though.


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

i came home the day before christmas and found 21 new bigfoots in the back of my truck. my dad bought them from a guy for $375. with flocked heads. and all new styles like the exteme feather detail and good stuff like that


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

Quackkills9: It was the day after thanksgiving and i was going to pic up 2 dozen...when i got there all they had left were the display models...they were in great shape as they had just put them out about 2 weeks before...i asked the worker how much and he said he would give them to me for 9.99 each and proceeded to give me the upc#. since it was after the regular season they put all of there goose hunting stuff 30%-40% off...the decoys were 40%...i get up to the front counter to pay for them and the girl at the register gave me another 10% off because the guy back in decoys said to because they were display models...i didn't argue though...they were a little more than $4.50 but still under $5!!!

cgreeny: If you don't want to have to worry about your "fine field china" then don't go with them...they are awesome but because the bodies are fully flocked, not just the heads they require alot of protection...i just ordered a fullbody decoy bag for mine...i also put black dress socks over their heads to protect the heads. the bags protect the bodies...they are alot of work but i wouldn't be caught without them...

DB808


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

then you got yourself a great deal! :beer:


----------



## rexsdu (Jan 15, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> I don't like the goofy heads though, original. There is also a big line between the light color and dark color and natural geese don't have that.
> GOOSEBUSTER IN THE HOUSE!


all the geese we kill around here have the darker color of the final approach. I think its a much supperior decoy to the avery which will last you about half a season unless you baby them every step of the way


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

That's the beauty of having such a wide variety of decoys to choose from. A person can purchase what fits their needs the best, whether it be price, size, color or all of the above. :wink:


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

We have been using a mix of Higdeons, Avery, and Bigfoots for the last 3 years or so. The Bigfoots we have had the longest, while the Avery's are the newest.

After cleaning the decoys up for last falls hunt, I observed that the oldest decoys looked the newest. That's right, the Bigfoots just showed little wear. The Higdeons show the most wear, and they are the second oldest. The newest decoys, the Averys, were in-between, but they are the newest.

I put avery's Bigfoot flocked heads on my Bigfoots, that really sets them off. Glad to hear they will come out with flocked heads.

Take it from a certified waterfowl junky, the shade (darker vs. lighter) of the decoy body and it's general shape (elongated vs. more compact) is toward the bottom of things to be worried about. That is not what makes them land on the end of your barrel - regardless of what the marketers of decoys want you to believe. We all know what a sales pitch is.

So with that being said, my advise is the same as all the old time waterfowlers, the most important thing is to buy equipment that holds up in the long run, no matter the brand.


----------

